# More HD channels for DN?



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

I see that Direct TV is suppose to announce at CES that it will move to 100 HD channels by the fall of 2007. 

Any news that DN will ad more HD channels? 

mraroid


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

mraroid said:


> I see that Direct TV is suppose to announce at CES that it will move to 100 HD channels by the fall of 2007.
> 
> Any news that DN will ad more HD channels?
> 
> mraroid


Mraroid,

There are not 100 national channels of HD now nor will there be 100 national HD channels available from the Content owners by the end of 2007.

There will not be be more than 20 more National Channels of HD available to the Third Party Providers by the end of 2007. DirecTV's plan is TOTAL Vaporware. Being capable of 100 National HD channels and having that many channels available is totally different.

John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I think their marketing people dropped too much acid back in the 60's. Or maybe their parents did. 

John


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

If you count RSNs and all the movie channels, the number goes up pretty quick. Then add in CNN, USA, and other channels that are being talked about, you get to the 60 or 70 that D* is talking about. They'll have the capacity for 100 and hopefully be carrying 60 or 70 in 2007.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Already being discussed in other threads in this fair forum, but even though I'm not from Missouri D* is going to have to show me.

A rosy press release does not a promise fulfill, even if issued from CES. Channels count - not promises,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All DirecTV can promise at this point is capacity once their new satellites launch... and while that may put them in a better position to add more HD than Dish for the short term... that doesn't matter until there are more HD channels to add!

DirecTV can't promise they will have channels online this year that do not exist!


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Koz said:


> If you count RSNs and all the movie channels, the number goes up pretty quick.


Technically, the RSN's are not 'national" channels, hence the term "regional" sports network.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> I think their marketing people dropped too much acid back in the 60's. Or maybe their parents did.
> 
> John


Since, IMNSHO, most marketing pukes exhibit the mentality of 17-year
olds, perhaps it was their grandparents who dropped the acid. 

If either D* or E* has 150 national channels of HD by the end of 2007,
I'll eat a dish on live tv -- in HD of course! :lol:

As much as I would love to see it, trust me, it just ain't gonna happen. :nono2:


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

My nephew in Minnesota just signed with D* last week and the rep told him he was getting 40 HD channels. Either someone wasn't talking right or someone wasn't listening right -- 40!!!!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

10 today (if he subscribes to HBO and Showtime and counts PPV). Plus sports in HD if he is in the right area. Not 40.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Are they counting Locals in HD, either by OTA or Sat?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In the 1500 "capacity" for later this year, yes. D* counts locals in their SD package counts so I suspect the "70" could include the 2, 3 or 4 they carry in the 49 markets (65% of US population) that they have HD locals for.

It is a shame that they don't have all four networks in every market but the broadcasters have been stingy with letting their HD feeds be uplinked.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Technically, the RSN's are not 'national" channels, hence the term "regional" sports network.


Actually they become "national" channels when they are broadcast as part of the sports subscriptions, NBALP, NHLCI and MLBEI.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JohnL said:


> There will not be be more than 20 more National Channels of HD available to the Third Party Providers by the end of 2007.


I come up with a total of 39 national HD channels available right now that are being carried by various services.

I looked at http://www.att.com/Common/files/pdf/Indianapolis_Channel_Lineup.pdf and they show 23 national HD channels in their line up. Then there's the 15 Voom channels that E* carries, that are available to other companies and there's also InHD, that's not in the counts so far, so that's a total of 39 right now, not including any RSN's that have full time HD channels. Then there's the 16 channels that D* did announce agreements with for HD versions of their channels that they've commited to carry, that's 55. Now I guess you could count the full time RSN's that D* would carry and throw in a few HD PPV channels and bump that number up a bit more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> I looked at http://www.att.com/Common/files/pdf/Indianapolis_Channel_Lineup.pdf and they show 23 national HD channels in their line up.


A&E HD
Cinemax HD
Cinemax HD - West
Discovery HD Theater
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
Food Network HD
HBO HD
HBO HD - West
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV HD
MHD
National Geographic Channel HD
NFL Network HD
Showtime HD
Showtime HD - West
Starz HD
Starz HD - West
TMC HD
TNT HD
Universal HD
Wealth TV HD​That is a good list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My only quibble with that list would be counting the East & West feeds as unique HD channels. If they are like their SD counterparts, then they are identical programming just 3 hours apart in the schedule... so while it would be nice to have Cinemax/HBO/Sho/Starz East and West... I would rather have just one feed of those and 4 other unique HD channels when it comes to efficient use of bandwidth.

Whenever we get caught up and have "spare" bandwidth, then I say go for the East/West feeds so folks have convenience for their timezone... but especially with DVRs we can timeshift on our own anyway... so lets have the unique channels Dish doesn't have before we go to the East/West ones.

So that, in my opinion, knocks that 23 channel list down to 19 channels... which is still a good list since there are some in there not yet on either Dish or DirecTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And still a couple not on any of the three lists.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Just give me Speed channel and Fox news in HD and I'm all set.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

It would be nice to see UPN and WB in HD since it is available.

As far as 100 channels go, every local counts as a channel since they need to broadcast it somewhere. That can suck up a lot of channels fast.

My guess is that D* will start making ALL the locals available in HD. At that point they will at least be equal footing with the local cable companies.

Any info on when E* will broadcast the UPN and WB channels in HD?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

killzone said:


> It would be nice to see UPN and WB in HD since it is available.


<valley girl> Um, your post is like so last year! </valley girl>

The CW does have some great shows in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No word on CW or MyNetwork in HD... I'm not even sure MyNetwork is going to survive, I gather they are not hitting on much in the ratings... IF the new CW (merged UPN & WB) fares better than the separate networks did in years past, then maybe we will see carriage of that in the future.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

A&E HD, Cinemax HD, Cinemax HD - West, MHD, Showtime HD - West, 
Starz HD - West, HBO HD - West, TMC HD, Wealth HD

From that list, this is what Dish doesnt offer.


----------



## humara (Jan 12, 2007)

even though CW is the low man on the network totem poll, it should still be a higher priority for e* to get on. d* has it in hd and cable has it in HD. to me, its the only major weak spot in the e* hd armor. and that's only because i have to listen to the misses complain about how crappy smallville looks in SD widescreen. its like a little tiny pixely mess in the middle of our tv.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

humara said:


> even though CW is the low man on the network totem poll, it should still be a higher priority for e* to get on. d* has it in hd and cable has it in HD. to me, its the only major weak spot in the e* hd armor. and that's only because i have to listen to the misses complain about how crappy smallville looks in SD widescreen. its like a little tiny pixely mess in the middle of our tv.


I have D* HD and I can't find CW in HD. What channel is that on? SD version is ch. 5 in Los Angeles.


----------



## humara (Jan 12, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> I have D* HD and I can't find CW in HD. What channel is that on? SD version is ch. 5 in Los Angeles.


hmm. ok. cool. i was thought they did have it. i guess i feel better that no sat service has it.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Still waiting for my RSN in HD from E*......and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.scifi.com/sfw/news/sfw_news_20070115.html



> NBC U Rolls Out Chiller
> 
> In an unexpected move, *NBC Universal plans to roll out Chiller[b/], a new digital cable network devoted to horror-themed programming, Variety reported.
> 
> ...


*

It sounds like the SD version is going to DirectTV on March 1, and will be available in HD sometime later in 2007. Without an exclusive arrangement (which would cost a hefty fortune I'd wager), Dish will pick it up as soon as they iron out the details.*


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

humara said:


> hmm. ok. cool. i was thought they did have it. i guess i feel better that no sat service has it.


D* has CW in HD for six local markets: http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

koralis said:


> http://www.scifi.com/sfw/news/sfw_news_20070115.html


Sounds a lot like the current Monster on Dish. Is this the case, or is there more to it? BTW, Monster has turned out to be one of my favorites. All those great classic flicks. Hard to beat a good B (or C or D) grade 50's film.  Repeat rate is a bit high, though.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Koz said:


> If you count RSNs and all the movie channels, the number goes up pretty quick. Then add in CNN, USA, and other channels that are being talked about, you get to the 60 or 70 that D* is talking about. They'll have the capacity for 100 and hopefully be carrying 60 or 70 in 2007.


the RSNS are not really national channels. I suppose that they coukd provide them with the pro sports blacked out but is that what people thought of when they heard 100 HD channels?

BTW D* did D* say 100 or 60 or 70?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

jldhawk said:


> Are they counting Locals in HD, either by OTA or Sat?


Locals are not national. And [email protected] does not really carry the OTA channels. If they count that they are deceib=ving people.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

wje said:


> Sounds a lot like the current Monster on Dish. Is this the case, or is there more to it? BTW, Monster has turned out to be one of my favorites. All those great classic flicks. Hard to beat a good B (or C or D) grade 50's film.  Repeat rate is a bit high, though.


There's more to it... it's not merely monster-movie based. It includes thrillers, tv shows, etc. It would include "classics" as well as somewhat more modern fare.

Here's more blurb:



> Chiller will take advantage of NBC U's deep reservoir of horror-related TV shows (Alfred Hitchcock Presents) and films (The Shining, Psycho), many of them from the old MCA library. But Gaspin said the cabler also has acquired programming from other companies, including 20th Century Fox TV, Sony, Warner Brothers TV and Lionsgate.
> 
> Other programming assets include Twin Peaks, Tales From the Crypt, Freddy's Nightmares and Friday the 13th: The Series.


----------

